# Aprovechando el mecanismo de una disketera para realizar un movimiento lineal



## asherar (Jun 4, 2008)

Cuando se trabaja con motores de pasos, el montaje del sistema mecánico suele ser un problema. 

Utilizando disketeras de 3 y 1/2 se puede implementar un mecanismo para controlar movimientos longitudinales que no requieran mucha fuerza. 

Puede ser útil para empezar a experimentar con un motor de pasos sin tener que armar el circuito, o como parte de un proyecto escolar de ciencias.

Se necesita una disketera con su electrónica intacta, una fuente de 5V, algunos cables y algo de prolijidad. 

Para hacer algo más elaborado se puede agregar un oscilador de baja frecuencia (1 a 20 Hz), conectores de cable plano, una placa de prototipos, resistencias, capacitores, leds, etc. 
El resto queda librado a la imaginación. 

*Aplicaciones*
Un uso posible, aunque no demasiado sencillo, sería el movimiento de un lápiz liviano en sentido vertical (eje Z), montado sobre el movimiento XY de un plotter. 


*Patillaje: *

Las patillas para activar las funciones son obviamente las que van de PC->Disco, y se deben polarizar con los 5 V desde el conector de cable plano.  
Algunas funciones se activan al poner el pin a cero.

El diagrama de pines se muestra a continuación.


----------



## jorger (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola.
Muy buena la explicación   .
Yo tambien le di uso al motor pap de un floppy que tengo aquí ahora mismo,pero no se cómo,dejó de funcionar y se calienta mucho el driver   .Almenos puedo darle uso al motor que hace girar el diskete   .¿Sabes como hacerlo?.Si no sabes te lo puedo explicar,es de lo más fácil del mundo   .
Otro uso que se le podría dar al mecanismo es colocarle una aguja donde está la cabeza de lectura/escritura y hacer explotar un globo jaja.Es una tonteria pero bueno...

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ago 22, 2008)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> ... Almenos puedo darle uso al motor que hace girar el diskete   .¿Sabes como hacerlo?.Si no sabes te lo puedo explicar,es de lo más fácil del mundo   .
> Saludos.



Si me acuerdo, es dando masa a  los pines 12 y 16 para usar el canal B.

Editado:
25/08/08: Subido esquemático para hacer pruebas con la disketera. 

Más adelante lo completo con algunas explicaciones

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 22, 2008)

algo más.. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reciclando-electronica-11434/#post104514


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Otro uso que se le podría dar al mecanismo es colocarle una aguja donde está la cabeza de lectura/escritura y hacer explotar un globo jaja....



Si no sabés qué hacer con el motor PaP de la disketera, te cuento una que intenté hace un tiempo. Mi idea era dosificar pintura sobre el cobre para dibujar PCBs. 
Para eso usaba una jeringa cargada con pintura y una aguja con su agujero cortado a 90º del eje. 
Esto para que al colocar la jeringa en forma vertical el orificio de salida quede a ras del cobre. 
Bueno, la idea era mover el pistón con el montaje lineal y el motorcito de la disketera de modo que el caudal pudiera dosificarse con precisión. Como el rozamiento del piston de goma es muy grande (y debe serlo para que no escape la pintura por ahí) el motor ni movía el pistón. 

Un desafío podría ser construir un sistema de palanca para que el empuje de un motor tan pequeño sea suficiente. 
O bien, pensar en otro mecanismo como el de diálisis, en el que unas ruedas van haciendo circular líquido por dentro de una manguera flexible. 
Para usar el movimiento lineal debería haber dos etapas, una de descarga de pintura por un extremo, y otra de recarga por el otro extremo. 

Te lo dejo como inquietud. Eso sí, cuando inaugures la fábrica de dosificadores automáticos invitame al brindis.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 25, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...cuando inaugures la fábrica de dosificadores automáticos invitame al brindis.



jaja no creo vaya a inagurar una fábrica de dosificadores    

Mira,otro uso para el pap:

YouTube - Camera Panning using Floppy Drive Stepper

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.
Una pregunta sólo por curiosidad :
¿Es posible controlar el pap que hay en algunos grabadores de cd/dvd (el del eje roscado) con la electrónica de la misma unidad como si se tratase de una disquetera?
Mas que nada por darle uso a uno que tengo por aquí pero si no se puede de esa manera,no pasa nada.como si no hubiera hecho la pregunta   .

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ago 26, 2008)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> ... ¿Es posible controlar el pap que hay en algunos grabadores de cd/dvd (el del eje roscado) con la electrónica de la misma unidad como si se tratase de una disquetera?
> ... Saludos.


Supongo que sí. El peine de conexión es el mismo que los discos rígidos IDE. 
Es cuestión de conseguir la asignación de patillas.

Esto es lo que hay en la Wiki:
ATA en Wiki (ver patillaje abajo a la derecha)

Otras fuentes
IDE CONECTOR PINOUT 
Patillajes de IDE (detallado) 
Patillajes: Laptop and Desktop -- ATA or IDE 
La interfaz IDE para laptops  

Algo más general
 Colección de patillajes 

 
La interfaz IDE 

 

... y es cuestión de seguir buscando ... esto es infinito ... por suerte !


----------



## cansi22 (Sep 26, 2010)

O puedes hacer algo musical


----------



## armando2904 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola asherar,

Estaba viendo en el foro tu sugerencia sobre cómo utilizar convenientemente una vieja disquetera. Tengo una en desuso y mi intención es utilizarla como bobinadora de carretes para pequeños transformadores. Ya intenté comandar el motor de una vieja disquetera grande, de esas que ya no vienen más, pero claro, le aplicaba la corriente directamente a los contactos del integrado. Esto ya se quemo pero andaba bien porque es un motor que gira lentamente y permite controlar el proceso de bobinado de los carretes, más cuando se saca alambre de otro transformador en desuso. Vi el circuito para comandar desde los pines de la placa madre de la disquetera, más un oscilador que no se para que sirve. De todos modos lo que quería preguntarte es que valores tienen los condensadores puesto que no salen indicados, si salen indicados los valores de las resistencias. Otra cosa, sería bueno saber si estos motores pueden hacerse girar en sentido inverso (esto porque en algunos casos el bobinado tiene que ser en sentido contrario), ya probé con un reproductor de CD en desuso y puede girar en sentido contrario, es precisamente el motor lateral, el que tiene engranajes de plástico y hace correr la bandeja, pero este motor gira muy rápidamente lo cual corro el riesgo que se corte el cable que estoy bobinando si es muy fino.
Saludos y gracias
Armando


----------



## asherar (Sep 29, 2010)

armando2904 dijo:


> Hola asherar,
> Vi el circuito para comandar desde los pines de la placa madre de la disquetera, más un oscilador que no se para que sirve. De todos modos lo que quería preguntarte es que valores tienen los condensadores puesto que no salen indicados, si salen indicados los valores de las resistencias.


Ver el archivo adjunto 10177
Ese "circuito de prueba" es un diseño conceptual para materializar las  funciones del diagrama de patillas que subí en el primer mensaje. No la  armé realmente en su totalidad, solo algunas funciones. Por eso no puse  valores, pero debería funcionar. 

El oscilador es para darle el clock del paso uno, y de esa manera controlar la velocidad de giro. La otra posibilidad es que eso lo maneje la placa oprimiendo el botón "auto-step".

Los valores de los C son para calcularlos dependiendo de los retardos que se quiera lograr, 
o para filtrar los pulsos de apertura y cierre de los  botones. 
Creo que con valores entre 100 nF y 1 uF debería andar lo más bien. 



> Otra cosa, sería bueno saber si estos motores pueden hacerse girar en sentido inverso (esto porque en algunos casos el bobinado tiene que ser en sentido contrario), ya probé con un reproductor de CD en desuso y puede girar en sentido contrario, es precisamente el motor lateral, el que tiene engranajes de plástico y hace correr la bandeja, pero este motor gira muy rápidamente lo cual corro el riesgo que se corte el cable que estoy bobinando si es muy fino.


*EDITADO*: Sí se puede invertir el sentido de giro, de hecho eso hace que el cabezal de la disketera vaya y vuelva. ES con el pin 18 (signo).

Respecto de la velocidad de los motores que dices (que son de CC) se puede hacer con 
PWM. Este método te da máxima potencia incluso a baja velocidad. 
Una contra de los motores de CC (como los vienen en los juguetes) es que la mayoría están pensados para girar en un solo sentido. Si inviertes la polaridad de la alimentación, invierten el giro, pero con menos eficiencia. Esto es por detalles de construcción de las "escobillas".


----------



## armando2904 (Oct 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Asherar!, voy a intentarlo, pienso que es mejor aprovechar todo el conjunto y es menos trabajo antes que desoldar cada pieza que al final se pueden convertir en piezas inutiles por no entender ni jota como adaptarlo. Otra pregunta, eso que parecen dos diodos, donde dice prot. grab. y pista cero, ¿son simples diodos led?. Gracias.


----------



## asherar (Oct 1, 2010)

Sí, son leds para indicar el estado de la línea. 

De paso: la frecuencia 1 a 20 Hz también es indicativa de algo que puede comprobarse 
a simple vista. No significa que no pueda aplicarse una frecuencia mayor.

La macana con las disketeras es que están diseñadas para algo que requiere muy poca 
potencia.


----------



## armando2904 (Oct 2, 2010)

Es cierto, pero lo estoy pensando justamente para pequeños bobinados, con eso para mi es suficiente. No debe servir para carreteles de grandes dimensiones ni alambre esmaltado de mucho diametro.
Gracias


----------



## jorger (Dic 4, 2010)

El mecanismo de la disquetera junto con su propio controlador puede ser muy útil pero... y si en lugar de usar una disquetera usamos el mecanismo de una grabadora de cd-rom?
Es justamente lo que he hecho (ver fotos adjuntas).

Con eso se puede lograr mucha más libertad de movimiento, una ventaja si se pretende hacer una bobinadora que pueda bobinar carretes de mayor longitud.

El circuito que tengo montado para el control es éste (lo he 'diseñado' yo):
http://img507.imageshack.us/i/proyecto2l.jpg/

Los conectores que salen en el esquema se corresponden con los de la propia disquetera.Casi todos sabemos que una disquetera funciona con sólo 5v, asique conecté todo a esa tensión.

El potenciómetro todavía no lo he puesto por las prisas jeje.

El circuito funciona muy bien, no obstante hay un 'pero', me explico; El motor gira en un sentido todas las vueltas que se quiera.Y de todas esas vueltas hay un determinado número de pasos que da el motor.Bien, pues si en un sentido el motor supera 'x' número de pasos durante su funcionamiento, luego no puede girar en sentido contrario hasta que vuelvas a hacerlo girar en el sentido normal sin pasarte de pasos.

Se entiende?.Es como si hubiera un límite..
No sé si esto es normal o solo es un caso particular.. 
Esto me limita un poco el control del movimiento de uno de los mecanismos, porque no puedo hacer que se mueva en un sentido u otro en todo su recorrido.

En el otro mecanismo que sale en la foto (el de color negro) no tengo ese problema porque el tornillo sinfín del motor tiene un 'paso' (no sé si es correcto decirlo así) mucho mayor, por lo que el motor necesita dar menos vueltas para que el cabezal se mueva en todo su recorrido.

EDIT: para poder hacer girar los motores en los 2 sentidos sin el 'límite' antes mencionado hay que ir jugando también con el optoacoplador que hay en la placa.

Saludos, y que disfruten las fotos.
Muy pronto subiré un video.


----------



## faceoff (Dic 6, 2010)

señores esto esta muy interesante pero el motor que estan manejando es un motor de paso a paso cierto?


----------



## jorger (Dic 6, 2010)

faceoff dijo:


> señores esto esta muy interesante pero el motor que estan manejando es un motor de paso a paso cierto?


Así es.. motores paso a paso bipolares (4 cables) o unipolares (5 cables).Eso ya depende de la disquetera.
__________

Vengo con más progresos.
He desoldado el optoacoplador que venía en la placa y lo he colocado en un hueco que había libre al lado del mecanismo de la grabadora.He soldado 4 cables por debajo de la placa donde originalmente estaba el opto y los he conectado al mismo, fijándome bien en la polaridad correcta del led y del fototransistor.

Después he mecanizado una lámina de plástico negro de manera que corte el haz infrarrojo del optoacoplador cuando sea preciso, y la he atornillado a un lateral de la cabeza lectora.El resultado ha sido un éxito.Ahora puedo controlar con mucha más comodidad el avance o retroceso de la cabeza lectora 

Unas fotos: 


http://img52.imageshack.us/i/imgp5604.jpg/

Puedo hacer el video ahora, pero prefiero esperar 2 o 3 semanas para hacer el video con mejor calidad con una cámara nueva que tendré pronto.

Saludos!.


----------



## jorger (Dic 7, 2010)

No he podido esperar y he hecho un video.No se ve muy bien pero algo es algo: 



 
Ah una aclaración, si tenéis pensado usar un optoacoplador distinto al original tened en cuenta que debe poder funcionar a 1v.Si no no vale.Digo esto porque al menos en mi caso le llegan sólo 1.12v al led del opto.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 20, 2011)

Perdonen mi desconocimiento, pero es la tercera vez que me leo el hilo y me quedan una dudas que aclarar.

1.- He desarmado la disketera y me he encontrado tal y como comentan con un motor trifásico de movimiento del disket y un paso a paso bipolar, que por cierto supongo que sirve para mover la pieza metálica que protege el disco dentro de la carcasa plástica. NO?


2.- Los pines 10 y 14 seleccionan y activan el motor A (NO SE CUÁL DE LOS DOS ES). Para ello los conectan a GND o a 5V???

3.- Pines 12 y 16 operan sobre el motor B (XXXXXX). Con GND o 5V??

4.- 18 permite modificar la dirección, supongo que del trifásico.

5.- 20 es el paso, para el Pap BIpolar, no?

Como ven ando perdidisimo.


----------



## asherar (Ene 20, 2011)

El motor de pasos mueve el cabezal. 
En general las funciones se activan mandando a GND la patilla correspondiente. 
Solo un pin activa o desactiva el motor de giro del diskette. 
Espero aclararte el panorama. 
Creo que con la lista que subí en mi primer post 
Ver el archivo adjunto 8278
y el diagrama que subí luego 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10177&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1250976714Ver el archivo adjunto 10177
(3er mensaje) alcanza para manejar casi todo.


----------

